# Shopping in the Windy City



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Can any of you in Chicagoland suggest a store with reasonable prices that carries pro equipment, but welcomes enthusiasts who are civilians? I'm looking for a sharpening stone for my Global and other knives, and whatever other treasures I can find. Good prices are important! I'll be making a quick trip to Chicago in a couple of weeks. Websites for such suppliers in Chicago are also welcome.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Mezz..I have the Chicago book by Foders.
Let me check it out.Then I will post.
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

corrado cutlery, 312/368-8450
northwestern cutlery and supply. 312/421-3666, thety say this is where the chefs shop.
hope this helps.
I'm not in Chicago though,I'm a Conneticut Yankee
cc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Northwest Cutlery is a great place, especially for a sharpening stone. There is also Royal Industries, and I heard that Marlin has just opened their doors to consumers. If you need the numbers I can find them for you. There is also a great "Chef's Cataloge" store here in Chicago, but I imagine that they are pretty pricey.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks, Pete. I found a place in Yahoo with maps to these businesses (Marlinn, Northwest). Does anyone know of any in or north of the Loop? (We'll be visiting relatives north of downtown, so I'd rather not drive south or west). I'm also in the market for a Silpat, Exopat, etc. and a good, long browse in my favorite kind of store. Which is your favorite in Chicagoland? Let's hear from Nicko, Palmier, and everyone else in the area! P.S.- a non-pro has to be able to shop there...

[ 02-14-2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Funny!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Both Northwest and Royal are just west of the Loop but not far at all. Chef's Cataloge is north of the Loop, just south of Bemont Ave. on Clark ST.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pete, is that Royal Industries on N. Milwaukee Avenue? Are they open to the public? Chef's Catalog seems a lot like Crate and Barrel and their prices seem high. True?


----------

